

Haus: Pay and split apartment bills with roommates - mpconlen
http://www.hausiq.com/

======
therobot24
great idea for a startup! i'm a bit confused how everything is paid though,
i'm assuming the joint payments get put in a singular account that the rental
company pulls from...does this mean that rental services need to sign up too?
A small graphic with like 3 steps (you sign up, they sign up, you pay your
rent) or something would help clarify this immensely

------
lnlyplnt
I don't see the value over using something like Venmo or square cash.

